# ITV4 - Anyone know the Sky code?



## Ciadan (10 Apr 2007)

It's the only channel showing the Chelsea game tonight. Anyone know the code to get ITV4 on Sky?


----------



## Ciadan (10 Apr 2007)

Got it.


----------



## bazermc (10 Apr 2007)

Ciadan said:


> It's the only channel showing the Chelsea game tonight. Anyone know the code to get ITV4 on Sky?



what about setanta?

anyway the riot outside old trafford is much more fun..........live on sky news

i predict a riot


----------



## ronny78 (11 Apr 2007)

Any chance you could post the cose here ? Couldn't find it myself yesterday.

Thanks !


----------



## damomac (11 Apr 2007)

See this post

http://boards.ie/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=2055038749

You can get ITV1, ITV2, ITV3 & ITV4.
You can also get the regional BBC channels. BBC 2 Wales in particular is great for the Magners League Rugby.


----------



## IS3218 (11 Apr 2007)

Ciadan said:


> It's the only channel showing the Chelsea game tonight. Anyone know the code to get ITV4 on Sky?


 
Go to other channels and it's there


----------

